# Advice on filling BIG knot holes?



## Willeh

Getting into my Roubo bench build, (See blog about the build here: http://lumberjocks.com/Willeh/blog/35572 )

a few of the pieces that I had for the top have some pretty significant knot holes:










Now, for the most part, these will end up on the bottom out in the middle where they shouldnt be an issue, but, for the sake of it, I would like to fill them up to seal them and avoid having too much of a weak spot in the bench.

I've never really had to fill big imperfections before and was wondering if any of you had suggesions on what to do here?

Do i carve a piece that will fill most of the hollow and then fill with some sort of epoxy? if so, what epoxy do you suggest? (I've never really had to use any before)

Much appreciated!

-Will


----------



## richardwootton

Do you have other pieces that you could use for the top, or do to have to use these boards? I've never filled knot holes quite that large, but I have used epoxy on smaller knots in the past with relatively good success.


----------



## AandCstyle

Will, take a look at this one. I haven't used it, but it gets good reviews and Jamestown is a good company. HTH


----------



## grfrazee

Using epoxy in that much volume will generate a lot of heat when it's curing. I don't think that would be a big problem, but there is the chance it may crack the boards.

Personally, it looks like you have enough clear wood for the top based on your blog. There will be enough wood glued to the sides of these pieces that these voids will not substantially weaken the top.

If you're really set on filling them, probably the best option is to square off the area around the knot holes and fill in with a smaller piece.


----------



## Klickitat

I would put the top together, then drill out the knots with a hole saw and glue in a corresponding sized dowel in a contrasting color. I think something like that would look really good. Also a round dowel on the joints going all the way through would add strength to the joint.


----------



## fge

In mesquite we find large holes, knots, worm holes, etc… I use fiberglass resin that is sold at Lowes or home depot. I follow the directions on the label except I go ahead and add saw dust in the resin to add substance and to thicken the product to my desired thickness. Dries fairly fast and dries very hard. Can be used to fill large areas. I try to be neat when working with it so I can avoid any excessive sanding when it is completely dried. Sanding the resin is not easy. Otherwise it works very well for us.


----------



## JoeLyddon

Matching sawdust mixed with epoxy or resin… I like epoxy…

I went to HD and searched for FAMOWOOD (good stuff fr pouring epoxy table tops, etc.)
and found *THIS STUFF, which looks really GOOD! *


----------



## Sandblastguy

Fill them with Bondo automotive body fill. Sounds crazy but works great its weather proof won't crack won't fall out and it dries fast and sands easy. I use it all the time and have never had a problem with it.


----------



## LeeBarker

+1 for Bondo. I can see no need to go with the expense, mess and sanding difficulty that epoxy products present.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## CharlieM1958

Another vote for Bondo.


----------



## Mip

I agree with Lee Barker and CharlieM1958. I used to work at a building site in South Lyon, Michigan, and we used it all the time to fill dents in steel entry doors. Just overfill it a bit, sand it, paint it, done. The only problem with using it on your workbench is that the color is pink when dry, but you could put those filled in boards on the bottom side. I just looked at prices for bondo: 6$ for a guart versus $26 for 12 oz for the products mentioned here.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I would be inclined to chisel or route the junk out and glue in donor pieces.


----------



## RodNGun

+1 for drill (or router) and glue in plugs


----------



## Willeh

thanks for the advice on this guys! I think i will drill and plug as best i can and then epoxy anything that I cant.

Much appreciated!


----------



## kdc68

*Willeh*...You could make your patch a bit decorative by using a dutchmen…


----------



## Willeh

kdc68: A dutchmen?


----------



## kdc68

*Willeh*...Dutchmen is an inlay or patch either for purely decorative or repair. You can make them any shape you want, but commonly are bow tie or butterfly shape…..I don't have any personal pictures of one, so I found examples on the web.


----------

